# Tecumseh HH60



## dj722000

This is I believe one of my first posts. I have a guy that brought me an old Troy Bilt tiller. It's got a hh60 on it (Can't remember the spec number) and he tells me it has no power while tilling. I looked it over and played with the carb on it and when you tap the governor in either direction it stalls the engine. (I was assuming maybe sticking valves at first, but runs to good I think) I did some adjustments to the carb but to no avail, still stalls out when you tap the governor or tries to stall out. The diagrams I have aren't a good indicator of the carb / governor linkage system on this.
I checked the points and all looks fine including the flywheel key. It revs up fine using the carb main fuel needle on the bottom and starts easily on the second pull. Unfortunately I believe these engine are getting harder to get parts for so is it worth it or has anyone seen something like this before? If I can't get it or anyone knows, I do have a B/S Industrial plus 8hp to throw on it. Any insight on this issue would be great, if you need more info let me know. Thanks....


----------



## 30yearTech

Sounds like the low speed circuit in the carburetor is not feeding enough fuel for good acceleration. Maybe opening up the adjustment screw on the side a little, if this does not help, then a carburetor cleaning may be in order...


----------



## dj722000

Yeah I played with that one to. I believe its running around 3300 rpm right now. Somewheres along the line I had lost my throttle control. So its kinda at one speed even if I move my throttle cable back and forth. If I move the throttle to far it just dies obviously cause of the kill mechanism. I also was just informed that the carb on this unit was replaced once. So im kinda thinking it may not be the right carb or the linkage might be kinda screwy with it. Like I said before something doesnt look quit right with this set up. Oh well, guess its time to take down the carb and go from there. Know where I can get a descent break down of all the linkages on there? Hint hint. LOL


----------



## 30yearTech

You can download a service manual for your engine, the link is in the sticky post thread in this section.

Without the spec number off your engine, it's impossible to tell if you have the right carburetor on your unit. If the linkages are not set up correctly, it may cause too low or high speed operation, engine and possible engine surging. It should not cause the engine to stall, that's more related to the carburetor itself.


----------



## chuck_thehammer

30yearTech said:


> You can download a service manual for your engine, the link is in the sticky post thread in this section.



forgive me for jumping into your post,

but where is the sticky post thread, I must be blind or something.
I would like to find a manual for my old Scott mower.


----------



## dj722000

"chuck thehammer", thats a okey dokey. It took me awhile to find it the first time too. Don't feel bad. If you back up one page, at the top where you found my post, it says stickey. The very first post. It is in there you will find all the tech manuals. Well ok some of them.

Good point 30yeartech, I guess I wasn't looking at that way with linkages, that does make sense. I'll look for the spec number tonight, it's at my shop right now and im not there. LOL But on the other hand, I do have that manual, it's not enough of what I need to see. If you have that manual downloaded, it's on page 32 - fig. 25 this is what the setup looks like. I know still need spec number. I'll keep ya posted later tonight.


----------



## paulr44

If you need a carb. kit, there's a casting number on the carb. above the idle mix. screw on the flat surface. That number can be cross-referenced to the original carb. number.


----------



## 30yearTech

paulr44 said:


> If you need a carb. kit, there's a casting number on the carb. above the idle mix. screw on the flat surface. That number can be cross-referenced to the original carb. number.


dj thought the carburetor on this engine may have been replaced with the wrong one. The only way I know of to identify the correct one would be with the spec numbers.


----------



## dj722000

Ok fellars, here we go. Sorry about the wait.

Tecumseh 6 H.P.
HH60 105101F
Serial# 6140D

Carb # 113 5F12 These are the only numbers I found on the carb.

I'm kinda leaning towards 30yearTech's advice. I pulled the carb apart tonight and wow, what a mess. Alot of carb and choke cleaner in every crevace and hole I could find. Now im gonna let it soak over night and blow her down and see how she looks.
The adjustment screw on the side looks a little dinged up on the end, dont think I can save her. But we will see. I can see why I was having problems with it.
So whats the deal with welch plugs? Never taken one out before. Are they like an air passage or something. I may need to take them out shes pretty bad.


----------



## 30yearTech

dj722000 said:


> The adjustment screw on the side looks a little dinged up on the end, dont think I can save her. But we will see. I can see why I was having problems with it.
> So whats the deal with welch plugs? Never taken one out before. Are they like an air passage or something. I may need to take them out shes pretty bad.


The adjustment screw on the side is for the low speed or idle circuit. If it's dinged up, then it was installed and tightened down against the metering rod in the low speed port. This rod is supposed to slide up and down in it's chamber. Usually tightening down against the metering rod will deform it and cause it to stick, causing the problems with the idle circuit. If after you clean it up, you should hear a rattle when you shake the carburetor (without the float installed) if you don't, then the rod is stuck and you will probably need to replace the carburetor to get it to run right.


----------



## dj722000

Ok, that makes sense with the adjustment screw. So what about my welch plugs. Am I right in thinking that these are an air passage? I dont know yet if I have to take them out or not. I just don't wanna take something out figuring im gonna destroy the darn thing by doing so. I mostly understand carbs and how they work and what to do to get them to work, I have never messed with welch plugs though. Any insight?


----------



## dj722000

Ohh lala, I got er all cleaned up and the metering rod in the low speed port rattles like the little marble inside my head. LOL. Good call 30yeartech. I reassembled it and that little booger popped off on the second pull. Ok, now for the fun stuff. I touched the governor and she came to life right off the bat, didnt even hesatate when I touched her. But however, while I was trying to move the throttle back and forth, I noticed the RPM's werent changing. So I looked a little deeper and noticed the throttle on the carb wasnt moving. So here I am wondering, my little spring attached to the linkage and carb is way to streched out. It's not even trying to open my throttle. So I guess im in need of a new spring. Tomorrows episode. The fight with the spring. Thanks guys for the little tips.


----------



## rototillerguy

I must be dense. I was looking to download a manual for my friends Tecumseh HH-60 and could not figure out what or where the/a sticky is. rototillerguy


----------



## geogrubb

rototillerguy;
The Sticky post is the first post at the top of the forum, says sticky, it doesn't move as the other posts move. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Ridley Walker

Newbie here.
From a quick look it appears this is where i need to be.

First, a quick (dumb) question. How do i post a message 
starting another topic(thread?) ? So far i can find only a reply button.
Told you it was dumb!


----------



## geogrubb

Ridley Walker said:


> Newbie here.
> From a quick look it appears this is where i need to be.
> 
> First, a quick (dumb) question. How do i post a message
> starting another topic(thread?) ? So far i can find only a reply button.
> Told you it was dumb!


As you enter the forum you will see a button "New Thread" just give it a click. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## RBTinker

Not finding the elusive sticky post leading to Pdf manuals....I would like to get any manuals covering Tecumseh HH60-105091E SER 50620


----------



## bad122452

*HH 60 manual*

I cant find the stick post to down load the manual.Can you help?


----------



## geogrubb

bad122452 said:


> I cant find the stick post to down load the manual.Can you help?


The stick post is the first one at the top, says Helpful links, I think this is the manual for your engine. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf.


----------

